# Dog Food?



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

So I guess it's ok to post this hear hahah I figure alot of rat owners have dogs too. I am planning on switching dog foods for my dogs. Currently they are on Blue Buffalo basics Salmon and Potato but I read on the dog food advisor it only gets 3 to 3 1/2 stars what!!!! I couldn't believe I was paying more for a not as good dog food. I am thinking about switching either to Evolve Turkey Grain Free or Taste of The Wild High Prairie can anyone tell me which is better? Do they seem pretty com probable to each other because Evolve is a little more convenient to buy.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I like Evolve products, but I prefer Canadian made dog foods, such as Orijen and Acana, mainly because they have very strict guidelines when it comes to processing dog food in Canada, and they use products which are sustainably produced in Canada. Other good brands are Merrick, Solid Gold and Wellness. Evo and Innova have good ingredients, but for the second time in 2 years have issued a huge recall on their foods due to salmonella contamination. 

I did some volunteer work at the the UofM in the companion animal nutrition center a couple years ago and learned a ton. At the end of the day though, what matters is that your pet is healthy, active and in good shape. I know plenty of dogs who were raised on and lived very healthy balanced lives on a diet of kibbles and bits. It really boils down to what your dog does best on.  Good luck!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I think I am going to try the Evolve first and go from there. If no luck then go to the Taste of the wild which they have been on before but haven't been since we moved. Honestly blue buffalo is a little pricey too and I feel like Evolve and TOTW are about my price range.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

We use Gravy Train for our 90lb beast of a dog.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I use taste of the wild for my cats and I'm happy with it. I like the ingredient list. I tried to get my mom to use it I bought it for her once because she claims her dogs are too picky but they loved it. My mom is one of those people that don't care about them as much as she wants people to think she does. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

My old pitbull used to have terrible food allergies and so most brands were not good for him so I fed him a RAW diet, all kinds of raw meats, with fresh veggies(he adored veggies ) and fresh raw eggs, he thrived off this diet, his skin and eyes were no longer irritated and skin/fur became beautiful and shinny, it was cheap(I would go to the Asian market and get cheap cuts aka liver, chicken legs and necks, whole old/stew hens, chicken and beef hearts, cheap fish cuts, etc), averaged me at about $15-30 a month, really great price and very healthy in the long run. For a name brand food Acana is really good, it caused the least allergic reactions in my boy, but still had a minor rash.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Patientzero said:


> My old pitbull used to have terrible food allergies and so most brands were not good for him so I fed him a RAW diet, all kinds of raw meats, with fresh veggies(he adored veggies ) and fresh raw eggs, he thrived off this diet, his skin and eyes were no longer irritated and skin/fur became beautiful and shinny, it was cheap(I would go to the Asian market and get cheap cuts aka liver, chicken legs and necks, whole old/stew hens, chicken and beef hearts, cheap fish cuts, etc), averaged me at about $15-30 a month, really great price and very healthy in the long run. For a name brand food Acana is really good, it caused the least allergic reactions in my boy, but still had a minor rash.


 I agree, Acana and Orijen are excellent foods, especially for dogs with allergies. Our oldest, Sami is allergic to wheat, corn, soy, chicken and turkey. (we had him tested). Poor dog was an itchy mess when we got him.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I work at PetValu and we get a LOT of training on this...

I am in the US and we dont have Evolve but TOTW is a good food for a good price. My beef with Blue is theyre a good food but expensive because you pay their advertising too. They have commercials on tv now, as does Wellness. 

Evo, California Natural, and Innova are owned by Natura Pet Foods who was recently bought out by Proctor and Gambel- yes their quality tanked in 2 months and after the second recall, we arent getting it in for a while.

Origin and Acana are wonderful foods, highest quality. But its like organic food for people- expensive. If youre willing to put out 90$ for a 30lb bag, then go for it. As a student, as much as Id love my dog to have a great diet, I simply cant afford it.

Another brand that is awesome but on the pricey side is Go! and Now, both made by Canada's own, Petcurean. Great foods with high quality stuff, they only process their foods once just like Origin and Acana. Again, on the pricey side.

My dog is on Performatrin Ultra Grain Free, its turkey duck and salmon. Its PetValus brand so you can only get it there and I get a discount so its worth it to me. But, its a good holistic food.

Merrick is great as well, their cans are awesome for picky dogs and they have some unique proteins like TOTW but theyre a little more expensive.

Check out a website called wholedogjournal.com you can compare ingrediants and reviews and everything. Its great for trying to find a food.

If you have any specific questions about a food, feel free to PM me, I do this for a living  I am certified by University of Cali Davis vet school in animal nutrition.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Huh scratch that about Evolve, Idk what I was reading, too early in the am xD

I dont know much about Evolve, its not available in my part of the country but hey as long as it doesnt have corn, wheat, or any sort of gluten meal, and meat is the first ingrediant, it cant be that bad 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry for all the replies I just realized there are no PetValus in most of the US...

My vote is TOTW because its a good food and its very interchangable. Say you buy the lamb one week, if you want to try the venison and bison next week you dont have to do a slow mixing period. It helps keep dogs from getting bored of their food too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I find that Taste of the Wild is the best food for the price. Like the above post(s), Blue is too much more expensive for such similar ingredient lists.


----------

